

Clever fools: Why a high IQ doesn't mean you're smart  - dimas
http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg20427321.000-clever-fools-why-a-high-iq-doesnt-mean-youre-smart.html?page=1

======
scotty79
Smart = Intelligent + Having a lot of domain knowledge

It's as simple as that.

Being intelligent can also make transforming information to knowledge easier.
If you have high IQ and still are stupid that must mean that you don't pay
much attention to the domain that you are stupid about.

------
yannis
>Bush's IQ score is estimated to be above 120, which suggests an intelligence
in the top 10 per cent of the population. But this, surely, does not tell the
whole story

Is there any evidence that his score is really 120?

~~~
barry-cotter
_Linda Gottfredson, co-director of the University of Delaware-Johns Hopkins
Project for the Study of Intelligence and Society, told me:

"I recently converted Bush's SAT score to an IQ using the high school norms
available for his age cohort. Educational Testing Service happened to have
done a study of representative high school students within a year or so of
when he took the test. I derived an IQ of 125, which is the 95th percentile."
_

------
RiderOfGiraffes
Although it's been flagged dead, there are also some comments here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=922538>

------
araneae
But a low IQ means you're stupid. So it's still useful information.

